# Gulf Shores 7/14/11---Nice Tarpon



## Chris V

I haven't been posting reports in a while from sheer laziness. I figured I'd share this one though.

Got out around 6:30 near 11th street. I had to work at 10:00 so I didn't have a lot of time. Made bait quick and started looking for rolling fish. After working around a bait school for about 15-20 minutes, I get slammed. Look back to see this sucker come about 8ft out of the water and clear about 30ft or so in a big porpoise-style leap. After that she does the more typical tarpon jumps with big gill-rattling bounds before settling in for some long and deep runs. I put some good pressure on her after that and after about 35-40 minutes, I have her yakside for some pics. I estimated her at around 90-100lbs or so. I just watch Alan after that knowing that if I hook another one I'll be late to work.


----------



## joebuck

That is awesome!!!


----------



## snaptrap

nice!!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

No question in my mind that, that is a Tarpon. Nice....


----------



## Brandonshobie

Good job man! I would be after tarpon right now also but I have been to busy.


----------



## Chris V

Brandonshobie said:


> Good job man! I would be after tarpon right now also but I have been to busy.


I hear ya Brandon. This was the first time I've fished for them this yr. Been working my butt off at the store and if I'm not there I'm on someones boat. Finally got some "me" time and capitalized. Going again in the morning.


----------



## Tres

Very nice!


----------



## Yaksquatch

Nice job man! Congrats!!!

Alex


----------



## pompanopete

wow


----------



## Robin

That's a great catch.........................

Robin


----------



## Matt09

Hell yeah Chris


----------



## Ultralite

very nice! and a good way to start the day...


----------



## hjorgan

*Tarpon?????*

Wow Chris nice catch! For someone who hasn't seen an Alabama Tarpon yet, can you share bait/technique tips?


----------



## MrFish

Good deal!!


----------



## Blake R.

Awesome catch! Has anyone seen or caught tarpon around the Pickens area this year? I hooked a small one last year there but have not seen any since.


----------



## Ikester

Wow, nice catch!


----------



## Todd

Work is over rated. Get more fish and be late.


----------



## Stressless

Really Nice catch.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Wow, bet you went for a little ride (or tour) with this horse hook up! Nice catch


----------



## Chris V

Todd said:


> Work is over rated. Get more fish and be late.


I was 15 minutes late. I was also a little late this morning after going out again and getting a much bigger tarpon right off the bat.

I usually fish live bait for them but have caught them on fresh dead menhaden and swimbait style lures. My basic rig is 8ft of 60-80lb fluoro carbon tied straight to my main line. If I'm drifting an area for them, I'll have one weightless and one with a big slip float set at whatever depth seems appropriate.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Pretty work man! I'm going after them tommarow. I hooked 6 last sunday, and landed 0. I was 1 for 1 before that. What hook do you use?


----------



## Chris V

From fishing for them here all the way to the keys I've narrowed it down to 2 favorite hooks. An owner Mutu Light Circle and the Mustad 9175UPBLN.


----------



## madach

Nice fish!


----------



## Razzorduck

Way to go Chris! That is a great looking tarpon!


----------



## bbarton13

nice poon!


----------



## beachsceneguy

awesome man!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wrathen

Nice now that's a fish. Doesn't even fit in the yak with you


----------



## gottafish

Nice work, Chris! Congrats on both!!! I have not been able to try to go fishing for the past couple of weeks, but hopefully someone will catch one on Sat. for the Navarre Beach Tarpon/King Kayak Tourney.


----------



## Libby08

Just WOW


----------



## superchicken

Man that is too cool! Awesome job Chris. Now lets see the sailfish!


----------

